
Ask HN: Do part time tech jobs really exist? - ZanyProgrammer
I’m trying to help a friend get back into the workforce after an extended medical break. I’d like to get them working, but I’m unsure if they could jump back into full time work. So what Id like to know is: Do part time (and pt remote) tech jobs really exist? Where are they?
======
itamarst
1\. A few companies offer part-time jobs. They tend to be small and hard to
find. Only large exception I know is Amazon, which has a bunch of 30 hour
positions.

2\. If your friend wants part-time work as an employee, they can try
negotiation. It's harder to negotiate for new position, but can be done. I've
negotiated less than full time at multiple companies, for example. E.g. I
interviewed someone who has been doing 4 days a week for 15 years now:
[https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/01/08/part-time-
programmer...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/01/08/part-time-programmer/)

3\. There's contract work, where you sign contract for 6 months or whatever.
Randstaad and Winter Wyman advertise those. I have no direct knowledge, but my
guess is it's easier to negotiate shorter workweek with those, since it's
already a staff augmentation kinda thing.

Easiest thing for your friend in particular to do is probably get in touch
with previous employers (or previous managers/co-workers who have moved on to
other companies). Those companies/managers will already know your friend, and
so be willing to give them a try.

Broad overview of options: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/07/03/35-hour-
workweek/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/07/03/35-hour-workweek/)

